
Motorola seeks to hire up to 300 Google Android developers - Flemlord
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13505_3-10057440-16.html?part=rss
======
gamble
10+ years Android experience req'd

Slight possibility of massive layoffs

Rockstars only pls.

